# Lighting suggestions



## Rastan71 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am looking for a cheap lighting solution for my 36"L x 18"W x 21"D tank. I bought some cheap t12 strip light fixtures from Lowes, but I don't think these will do good enough so I haven't opened them yet and will probably take them back. I have an extra 48" shoplight that I will use temporarily until I get a smaller light. Since this aquarium is going in the LR, I can't keep the 48" on it if I want to stay married.  I plan on building a canopy to cover the light fixture. Reading up, I am leaning towards getting a T5 HO. I'm doing a NPT. I originally had a $50 budget, but it looks like that is not possible and that I underestimated the cost, but I would like to go as cheap as possible.

Some options I've seen :
1st is what looks like a kit that all I'll need to also get are the bulbs. I'm guessing I can steal a reflector from a leftover 48" shoplight.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13822+19811&pcatid=19811

The other option that I saw fit into my price range, but reading the forums I haven't seen good reviews on the brand
http://shop.aquatraders.com/Odyssea-36in-2x39W-T5-HO-Light-Fixture-p/52102.htm

Home Depot had a $29 2 bulb t5 (not HO) light strip. But I didn't know if this would give me any wattage.

I would appreciate any suggestions.

Gary


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm also looking to buy a light for a 36" tank. Here is what I'm thinking.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18360/si1379085/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight30

These lights are cheap, but I have had 2 fixtures working for about 4 years. I had 2 (4 bulbs) over a 29 gallon and grew medium light plants very successfully. I'm leaning toward these for my tank. They are very low profile and operate silently and cool.

http://fishneedit.com/t5ho-3ft--2lamp-aquarium-light.html

I'm also considering this light fixture. I think the light output would be higher, but I have had bad luck with cheap T5HO fixtures. I've ordered 3 that lasted less than a month (2 different brands), so I'm hesitant to order another one when I have had such good luck with the coralifes.

One problem with the light at aquatraders.com is that it comes with bulbs not conducive to planted tanks. They don't offer planted tank bulbs that fit the 36" fixture in their bulb section, so you have to add the cost of new bulbs to the light fixture.

I bought T5HO lights at Home depot but returned them because they had to be hardwired in. When I added the cost of new bulbs (they don't come with planted tank bulbs) and the cost to convert to a cord and plug, they were no longer cheaper than one of the cheap fixtures above.

I'm also interested to know what other recommendations people on the forum have.


----------



## Rastan71 (Oct 18, 2009)

My aquarium is 58 gallons, and I think a non-HO light might be too little light for me since even the 36" coralife only has 42 total watts.


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

I understand. The coralifes would definitely be better than hardware store lights when you consider reflectors and bulbs.

I haven't been able to find anything else in the $50 price range besides what I listed below. If you find something else let me know.

There are several options in the low $100's including the hagen glo lights and catalina aquarium lights. I have both of these and I'm reasonably happy with both types.


----------



## Rastan71 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am now thinking of just getting 4 24" light strips and staggering the install on a custom canopy. 1 to left side, 1 to the right, 1 to the left and 1 to the right. Even the cheap t12 strips are $12 at Lowes with 20 watt bulbs, so that will be 80 watts and almost 1.5 watts/gallon.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Rastan71,

In deciding on lighting for my aquariums, I first decided on the types of plants I wanted to grow since they determine the amount of light I needed to provide. I also decided on whether I was going to use CO2 or not. Then I started researching lighting. I looked at T5, T5HO, T8, T12, and power compact. The plants don't care what light fixture or bulb I use, just the light intensity and spectrum. If you have a bulb preference however, make sure that it comes in the type and wattage you are planning on using for your fixture.

I eventually decided on AH Supply. I have two 36" long aquariums. On my 45 gallon tall (36" X 12" X 24" tall), 1 use a 1X96 watt AH Supply kit in a DIY enclosure. On my 30 gallon (36" X 12" X 18" tall) I use a 2X36 watt kit because it is more shallow. I called Kim at AH Supply and talked with him; told him if I was going to run CO2 or not and the types of plants I wanted to grow and got his recommendations. Hope this helps!


----------



## Rastan71 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm kind of going about this blind, but I'm going for a NPT and the people on that sub-forum have recommended about 1.5 w/g. So since I have a 58 gallon 36x18x21 I was thinking somewhere around the 80-90 watt range. I don't really have any certain type of plant I am looking to plant, although I currently have a random mix of Java Fern, Hornwort, Water wisteria, dwarf sag and an Amazon sword. These were growing ok in my 20 gallon with a single wal-mart florescent fixture.

Those kits look like something along the lines of what I am looking for, although the 96 watt kit sounds like it might be a bit too bright.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

1.5 wpg for El Natural, isn't that only if you supplement with window light? If you can do that, good. If you won't have window light, you'll need more light than that. I have 130 watts PC on my 55 El Natural. Also have 30 watts Normal Flourescent on a 12 gal hex (tall tank) that gets window light.


----------



## Rastan71 (Oct 18, 2009)

Ok, thanks for that reminder Dave. I'm not close enough to a window to really use much light from it, so I guess I should plan on more than the 1.5 w/g. Maybe the 96 watt beast from the site Seattle recommended would be better than rigging up some shoplight strips.

Thanks again for all of your help, you guys are great.


----------



## Rastan71 (Oct 18, 2009)

Ok, I have narrowed it down to 2 selections.

Coralife Freshwater Aqualight- 36" Power Compact Light-1 x 96W comes with a 6700k lamp for $79.99 shipped.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...fefreshwateraqualight36powercompactlight1x96w

Or the 96 watt Bright kit from AH supply which is $59.99 + $28.99 for a bulb + $12 shipping for $101.28
http://ahsupply.com/96watt.htm

Any opinions between these 2 or another direction?

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Rastan71,

The Coralife fixture uses fans (2?) for cooling, some individuals have problems with the noise and fan failure. I cannot tell if the fixture comes with the "legs" to hold it above the aquarium or not.

The AH Supply does not include the enclosure, so the cost of materials (about $30 a couple of years ago) needs to be considered. Although my fixture looks good, it is not as professional as a manufactured unit. My kit came with a name brand Fulham Workhorse ballast. No fans, no noise.


----------



## Rastan71 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Seattle, since I bought the aquarium off of craigslist and it didn't come with a stand, I built a stand and plan on building a matching canopy either way. I have a family member who works as a contractor and I can basically get the materials for free from his lumber shed.

I would definitely like the quieter unit to keep the wife happy. I guess if I go with the AH unit I could call to make sure they still ship units that don't require a fan.

Grr... this lighting thing is driving me crazy. I already have most of my aquarium setup and am 1/2 to having it full of water. For now I am just swapping my 20 gallon light between aquariums. I plan on making 1 last trip to Lowes and Petsmart to see if there is a local option, if not, I'll just have to bite the bullet and order an online kit.


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

They sell t5 bulbs at Lowes, you might see what the local big box has for t5 fixtures. At the very least you can cannibalize all the workings and put together a T5 canopy.


----------

